# Classify This Modern Composition



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

What do you all think? I love this entire album. The composer is John Medeski.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

The music has a nice feel, I enjoyed it. To me it sounds like it kind of straddles the line between instrumental pop and light jazz.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

tdc said:


> The music has a nice feel, I enjoyed it. To me it sounds like it kind of straddles the line between instrumental pop and light jazz.


I can agree with that!


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Reminds me somewhat of some of Eric Satie's music. Pleasant, moody, nothing offensive.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

mbhaub said:


> Reminds me somewhat of some of Eric Satie's music. Pleasant, moody, nothing offensive.


Ya, I get the moods of Debussy/Ravel/Satie but with a bit more complexity perhaps.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Ya, I get the moods of Debussy/Ravel/Satie but with a bit more complexity perhaps.


improvisory pop/jazz. The chords are almost always the same. I think there is a lot less complexity than Debussy / Ravel.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> improvisory pop/jazz. The chords are almost always the same. I think there is a lot less complexity than Debussy / Ravel.


I see what you mean. Have you heard of Medeski Phil?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

not before today


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

I don’t really like it. I think he’s trying too hard and taking bits and pieces from Satie et al, it’s rather formless and there’s not much originality there. Sounds like he’s still in the middle of composing. It’s all a bit Einaudi and that’s not a compliment!


----------

